# What on EARTH is this thing???



## Sens (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi Everyone!
its been forever since I was here last!
Well I have this 2 year old Oranda and ever since it was a baby it had a tiny lump... it would go away... come back... I have tried everything...the fish 'specialists' here have no idea what this is and Ive tried everything to treat it... here are pics... any ideas? In the past it would pop and drain this disgusting liquid and then heal ... now its back again... no matter what antibiotic or treatment I have tried...nothing works 
In the last few months poor thing has started to lose color around the 'lump'


Any help would be appreciated...

Thanks guys!


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Looks like a tumor actually. I'm not sure of any treatment but hope I somehow helped


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

there is actually this video which could show you a lot:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXEtXZJtOho
But again, don't decide by what I tell you, as I have no base or experience or knowledge in these things...


----------



## Sens (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks so much you guys! I'm going to ask my vet to do it... I hate the sight of blood... but that helps me at least know *something* ... that thing/lump on the fish in the video is identical... thanks again!


----------



## Sens (Apr 4, 2010)

bullseyejoey said:


> Looks like a tumor actually. I'm not sure of any treatment but hope I somehow helped


you did thank you! at least now I can look into trying to get rid of it ...


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

god... I no longer fancy my dinner after watching that lol


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

If it doesn't seem to be affecting him, I would just leave it alone... seems to me that an unnecessary surgical procedure would just open the door for infections and other problems.


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

could, but how can you judge if it's killing him or not?


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Well, when I was down in Florida for vacation, the house we rented had a small pond with a few fish. ( wasn't the nicest looking pond ) One goldfish (or possibly koi) had a tumor larger than what your fish has. It didn't seem to be affecting the fish from what I saw. I wouldn't be worrying yet. If it starts acting strangely then there's a problem.


----------



## Sens (Apr 4, 2010)

Yeah ya know he is perfectly happy...eats like a horse...swims around...seems happy...


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

well then, don't fix it if it's not broken...


----------

